# Are you generally pessimistic or optimistic?



## Bombsii (Mar 22, 2009)

Is the glass half-full or half-empty?
Is the situation going to get any better or can it get any worse?
etc.


----------



## Flora (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Are you generally pessimistic or optimistic.*

I always thought of myself as an optimist until one of my friends told me, "Um, no, Rachel, you're definitely a pessimist."

So I'm a pessimist.


----------



## Zeph (Mar 22, 2009)

Optimistic. Always look on the bright side~


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 22, 2009)

I sort of call myself a realistic optimist.

I'm a guy that says it's gonna be better, but not by much.


----------



## Flazeah (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm pretty much an optimist, except sometimes with things I'm dreading - I think they'll be much worse than they are and I guess they'll be better than I'm assuming they'll be, but I assume it anyway because then I'll feel better about them. :3 But yeah, I like being optimistic.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm a pessimist Mostly because I take life realistically and when you look at mine thats what it is.


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 22, 2009)

I lean towards optimistic tendencies--I understand every person will have struggle in their lives, but there is cause to hope and dream.


----------



## Muse (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah... This life thing is actually okay when you get used to it.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 22, 2009)

NAIVE OPTIMISM!

But yeah I generally approve of seeing the bright side of things!


----------



## Fredie (Mar 22, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Optimistic. Always look on the bright side~


Not always...
I'm generally try to be optimistic, but I have been known to be very pessimistic..


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm very realist. So, in a way, neither. Whatever comes out, it is what it is. You can't change it, but you do need hope at times.


----------



## Minish (Mar 22, 2009)

Optimist! I get annoyed when others are too pessimistic, even though being pessimistic is probably better since you'll get disappointed less,

I'm still pretty realistic though, I wouldn't call myself an idealistic optimist. I think looking for good and hope makes for a healthier mind, whoo~!


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 22, 2009)

Pessimistic ftw.


----------



## Colossal (Mar 22, 2009)

Life is full of wankers, who worship a wankgod and are controlled by a wankgovernment who make you pay for wanking. Life sucks. and wanks.

So i'm.... pessimistic?


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 22, 2009)

i like to think of myself as an optimist. most probably see me the other way around. i tend to react more realistically in most situations; realistic optimism is a reasonable tag.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 22, 2009)

Both, but since it shows more, I voted pessimistic. I was looking forward to challenging team LoveSong too D:


----------



## Felidire (Mar 22, 2009)

I think this poll will end up about 65/35. I don't really know, I used to be very optimistic until I got let down all the time, then I just turned into a pessimist so that I never looked forward to anything, (therefore I couldn't be let down).

It's about even for me now, but i'd still go with pessimistic.


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 22, 2009)

Generally, I'm pessimistic. But it's only because other people are like that to me.


----------



## Jolty (Mar 23, 2009)

Regarding other people, optimistic
Regarding myself, pessimistic


----------



## Mirry (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd say I lean more towards optimism than pessimism, although I can be both depending on my mood. I strive, though, to be neither... I'd rather look at the situation realistically than optimistically or pessimistically.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 23, 2009)

Optimistic. Stupidly so. 

Hasn't let me down yet. Well, I guess it kinda has, but I'm still here, smiling away, so it's not been too bad :)


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 23, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I sort of call myself a realistic optimist.
> 
> I'm a guy that says it's gonna be better, but not by much.


I'd have to agree with this.

I don't think many people are purely optimistic or pessimistic.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Mar 23, 2009)

*Shrugs*
I'm not really either. 
sometimes i look on the wonderful happy optimistic side.
And sometimes I look on the dark abysil pessimistic side.
Sorta depends on my mood, and what i'm writing.


----------



## Rotomize (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm both. I think. I can think that things can get better half of the time, but the other half I'm pessimistic.


----------



## Cloaked (Mar 23, 2009)

I believe I am a realist.  If I see a glass with water in it, then I think of it as a glass with water in it; without knowing whether it's about to be filled or emptied I make no judgements.

If something is terrible, and I can change it, then I will make every effort to change it for the better.  If I see something I _can't_ change, then I'll leave it alone.  The trick is in knowing the difference between the two.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Mar 23, 2009)

I used to say I was a pessimistic optimist but then I realised that made no sense so I've decided I'm a realist.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 23, 2009)

I act like a total pessimist, but I think I'm really more of an optimist, to be honest. I'm just weird. o.o


----------



## Zeph (Mar 23, 2009)

Fredie said:


> Not always...


Why ever not? The happier people are, the better their lives tend to be. Just look at the female human with the strange hair in your tutor group for an example.


----------



## nastypass (Mar 23, 2009)

I tend to be realistic about things, so I can be either one, although in matters where it could go either way, I tend to be pessimistic.


----------



## Elfin (Mar 23, 2009)

Take a wild guess. Just, guess. ;D


----------



## Fredie (Mar 24, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Why ever not? The happier people are, the better their lives tend to be. Just look at the female human with the strange hair in your tutor group for an example.


You're not _always_ optimistic, most of the time, but not always. Do you mean the Master of the Universe? If so, yes, I suppose you are right...


----------



## Zeph (Mar 24, 2009)

Ahh, misunderstood you. I thought you were saying not to always look on the bright side. Nah, I'm not always, but generally I'd like to think I am.

And yes, I was talking about her...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 24, 2009)

Evoli said:


> Take a wild guess. Just, guess. ;D


Optimistic? MUST DESTROY 

Well, I'm more of a realist that considers each and every possible outcome, and dwelling breifly on the worst possible one, so I seem quite pessimistic. Or like a nervous twat. x3


----------



## Ramsie (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm a little of both I think. I start as an optimist but then I tell myself not to get too excited because it probably won't work out the way I want to. But I'm very optimistic for the future though.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 24, 2009)

Guuuuys, picking realist is cheating!! It's not on the poll. [ANGRY FACE]

Nah kiddin' but really how do you know what to pick on the poll?


----------



## H-land (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to be an optimist.


----------



## Jetx (Mar 24, 2009)

I find the fact the the poll remains consistently 50/50 very surprising.

(tch, 50% of people aren't like me. life sucks.)


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 25, 2009)

lulz, you're right. It is 50/50.

Pessimist.


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 26, 2009)

I know everyone wants to say "neither - I'm a realist", and no one ever actually is, but I think I actually do have a fairly realistic outlook on future evens. If I'm upset, I usually think "two weeks or so from now, you know it won't even matter", which you could say is optimistic, but it's also usually true. :|

So, neither, I guess.

EDIT: also, studies show that pessimists are actually usually right! see, life sucks. but, the same studies show that optimists tend to live longer. so, now, if you're an optimist you can rest easy with the knowledge that you're going to live a long and happy life, and if you're a pessimist, you can dwell on the fact that you're going to die all too soon :)


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 29, 2009)

Pessimist. By far the better of the two. Pessimists are never disappointed when things go wrong and optimists are never pleasantly surprised if they go right. :D


----------



## FerrousLucario (Mar 29, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Pessimist. By far the better of the two. Pessimists are never disappointed when things go wrong and optimists are never pleasantly surprised if they go right. :D


But wouldn't the pessimist figure that things going right is only temporary, and something bad will counteract that soon enough?

Of course, you're probably not like that, but I mean stereotypically. Or something.

The optimistic guy would probably not pay much attention to his bills, and would eventually be evicted.



Mewtwo said:


> lulz, you're right. It is 50/50.
> 
> Pessimist.


But is it 50% pessimistic, or 50% optimistic? :o



Jolty said:


> Regarding other people, optimistic
> Regarding myself, pessimistic


Same here.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm kind of optimistic. Though lately I've been looking at things with a, "It's fine now, but it's going to get messed up again later. Gah." point of view. I don't like it. =( So I think I'm becoming more pessimistic.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 29, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Pessimist. By far the better of the two. Pessimists are never disappointed when things go wrong and optimists are never pleasantly surprised if they go right. :D


Pssh, are you kidding? If you're optimistic and things go right, not only do things go right, but you get to say "I told you so" to everyone!


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 29, 2009)

Extremely pessimistic.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 29, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Pssh, are you kidding? If you're optimistic and things go right, not only do things go right, but you get to say "I told you so" to everyone!


But if things go wrong, not only do things go wrong but you feel sad and disillusioned and have to put up with pessimists saying "I told you so!" to you... rather a two-edged sword, this optimist/pessimism business.

@FerrousLucario: Good point. I suppose it would depend on how pessimistic you are, really.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah. I kind of doubt people would be like that most of the time, though.

I make pointless points a lot nowadays.

Anyway, I'm optimistic more often than not, so I'll vote for that.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I've heard people say that if you're an optimist, and stay optimistic about thing, it will turn out good. If you're a pessimist, and act pessimistic, it won't go your way.

I never understood that. What makes good things happen if you are an optimist?


----------



## FerrousLucario (Mar 29, 2009)

You won't take too much notice of bad things, so it'll seem like you have more good things happen to you than bad.

Plus, if you figure that it's too late, you're probably not going to keep trying to get something done. So it'll turn out bad for you because you thought that it was over.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm a pessimist-realist and frighteningly proud of it.

However, I recently realized something that scared me: My parents are divorced. My Dad is remarried. I'm an atheist. I have never met my best friend. We are currently having monetary troubles when normally it wouldn't have affected us. I'm a suspicious, guarded cat rescue volunteer who has seen horrible things and has lost faith in people.

Yet, if playing a game, making a bet, or doing anything that involves some amount of luck, I tend to think I have a fair chance of winning. I _consider myself lucky_.

CLEARLY, THIS IS A SIGN OF FATAL OPTIMISM.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 30, 2009)

Incredibly pessimistic about most things to the point that I cry fairly often. 

:D


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 30, 2009)

Pessimistic.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Mar 30, 2009)

Pessimist, a passive one at that.  I generally give up on myself far too early, get pissy when good things don't happen to me and feel like a screw up seventy five percent of the time.  I wish that I were optimistic though.  My pessimistic motto is "Shit happens, one can only take what comes, but it still sucks."


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 30, 2009)

Is this a question that needs answering?


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 6, 2009)

Pessimist realist.


----------



## Minkow (Apr 16, 2009)

Pessimist. It's like my mind automatically goes into "worst case scenario" mode all the friggin time.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm optimistic in the sense that I think things can get better, but things have to suck in the first place for that to be. Eh.

Things'll get better eventually, and if they don't, I don't care because I'm dead. Can't be disappointed if your expectation timer is infinite.



Colossal said:


> Life is full of wankers, who worship a wankgod and are controlled by a wankgovernment who make you pay for wanking. Life sucks. and wanks.
> 
> So i'm.... pessimistic?


That sounds sort of childish to me for some reason. I can't explain it though.



Flametail von Karma said:


> I'm an atheist.


How is this a bad thing? >:( You "No theists in foxholes." weirdo.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Apr 21, 2009)

Generally pessimistic.

I don't really expect anything out of anyone, I don't expect anything good to happen, always expecting the worst outcome. 

And also, I can be rather hopeless. If things aren't going the right way, or as I planned, I sort of give up and say: "Eh... what's the point if it's not ABSOLUTELY PERFECT AND THE WAY I WANTED IT?"

Can be somewhat optimistic though, with a: "It may suck now, but eventually, it'll get better, or at least, suck less."


----------



## Mercury (Apr 21, 2009)

It depends on the situation, but generally I'm more optimistic.


----------



## spaekle (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm mostly a realist, I guess - I'll always sit there and consider as many possible ways a situation can turn out and the likeliness of each of those outcomes. I consider both the best-case and the worst-case scenarios. This is actually pretty annoying, because it leads to me being indecisive and uncertain about how things are going to turn out, which causes me to be anxious and and worry about everything.

I guess I can see a little bit of both pessimism and optimism in myself. I often feel like it's safest to expect the worst and worry myself to death, so I'll be pleasantly surprised if it turns out better and not as disappointed if it doesn't; however, I'm also very future-oriented, and I generally have the attitude that even if things suck now, I'll always have an opportunity to better them in the future.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm pessimistic, mainly because whatever I say or do seems to result in somebody, somewhere, hating me just a little bit more. I used to be an optimist, but then I saw how stupid so many people were and grew out of it.


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 22, 2009)

OrangeAipom said:


> I'm optimistic in the sense that I think things can get better, but things have to suck in the first place for that to be. Eh.


there's always room for improvement!  and it's always a good thing!  even when things already don't suck.


----------



## musical tears (Apr 24, 2009)

i try to be optimistic.  usually i just stay that way cause of my hyper energy and my loudness...oh, and don't forget my randomness (is that even a word? eh..who cares.)


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Apr 26, 2009)

Optimist

The little things make me happy despite my horrible shitty life


----------



## Eeveelution (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, I'm usually pretty optimistic. I entered an Optimism Speech contest for my optimist club, and the president of the club praised me for not using note cards unlike everyone else, although I didn't win a prize. Anyways, I just read a comic yesterday where this woman's husband was whining about the economy, and her mother was unnaturally optimistic about it. ("Isn't it great that we got this opportunity to spend time together?" ._.)


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm pessimistic. That way I don't expect a lot, and it'll be a nice surprise when something actually goes right.


----------

